
Who are we Writing Code for? - ingve
http://arne-mertz.de/2015/11/whom-are-we-writing-code-for/
======
parroquiano
“Programs must be written for people to read, and only incidentally for
machines to execute.” [0]

[0] [https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-
text/sicp/book/node3.html](https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-
text/sicp/book/node3.html)

